
GUN: a realtime, decentralized, offline-first, graph database engine - homarp
https://gun.eco
======
asplake
Flagged as a dupe. Is that right? Struggling to find a previous one and I was
curious to read the comments.

~~~
homarp
I struggled to find it before posting too. It's not a very search friendly
name!

I finally found
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14533546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14533546)
using "Graph database" as search keyword

The author (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=marknadal](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=marknadal)
) posted it a few more times after that. Might explain the [dupe]...

~~~
tmikaeld
Man... He's really struggling to get this Database noticed, might be forced to
do that name-change.

------
jokoon
What are graph databases? It seems it belongs to the NoSQL movement. Is it
related to graphQL? What is so different?

